# shallow stream ?



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

I would like to make a shallow stream but not sure how to construct one.

I found these pictures and this is what I am going for.


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Have you tried Using Google? or even a possible search on this site such as "my vivarium with waterfall" or shallow stream. 

Looking at the pictures it simply looks like they have a layer of gravel that goes across the bottom of the entire tank. Then they put down a barrier of some sorts to keep the drainage layer separate from the soil/substrate mix. You figure out where you want your stream to be and you just make the land mass below the water level of the tank.

As far as moving the water you would just put a small garden pump in the bottom water level of the tank with a piece of tubing that runs up to the top of the tank to create the stream. 

I know I left a lot of un answered questions but I hope this helps give you a concept of how it can be done


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

One way to do it is to cut cork rounds/tubes in half lengthwise and silicone them together to form a stream. I tried it once and it worked pretty well...until the pump got clogged and I had a corkbark highway running down the middle of my viv. But yeah, the cork stream looks cool and works well, so its something to think about. I guess you could also do it with pvc pipes if you covered them with something.


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

xsputnikx 

I been googling and searching this site for days and hrs. I am only seeing deep water , water features. I also seen probably all the current build threads. I didn't see anything on how I want mine to be. 

Would it be possible to make a shallow stream with false bottom ?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

You could carve a water course out of foam and seal it with brown silicone. Have that sitting on top of the false bottom, flowing towards an area where there is a pool that is below the false bottom. A canister filter or a pump could then be used to circulate the water to the top of the stream. Once you've tested it and are confident that the water won't leak, you can fill in the stream bed and slope into the pond area with some sand and gravel to make it trickle instead of just flowing. Some people silicone in the rocks and sand but I don't think it looks as natural


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I made mine the way Okapi described heres a link that showed step by step how i did it:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/73729-36gal-bowfront-redo.html


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back everyone 

I googled small pumps for terrariums and found something to show me a diagram go figure 

Amphibian Care >> Waterfalls and Drip Walls in the Terrarium

Bokfan1 Thanks for the link to your build. Do you think if I used a screen over the egg crate would it be fine. Your feature is still a little too deep but I think I can see how I can make mine  

I hope I can start construction on my terrarium soon. I have a million ideas


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here's one I did a while back. It's still going strong. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/42806-40g-breeder-w-river-journal.html


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Nievesgirl said:


> xsputnikx
> 
> I been googling and searching this site for days and hrs. I am only seeing deep water , water features. I also seen probably all the current build threads. I didn't see anything on how I want mine to be.
> 
> Would it be possible to make a shallow stream with false bottom ?


Hey sorry didn't mean to come off sounding prickish.. I just reread my post and I was like what a tool lol. anyway I have done that with the false bottom and personally its a pita. as opposed to just doing a gravel/leca bottom layer . You can do it but i honestly dont see the extra benefit of having a false bottom if you have running water through your tank. 

check out how they did some of there tanks as well might give you a few idea's

Caring for frogs


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I think this may help you 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/71693-20-gallon-long-rock-build.html


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a good stream build:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63294-my-vivarium-built-into-wall-6.html


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nievesgirl said:


> Thanks for the feed back everyone
> 
> I googled small pumps for terrariums and found something to show me a diagram go figure
> 
> ...


Not sure I understand what you mean...yes I used a screen over the egg crate to keep the soil from going into the water. As far as the feature being to deep you can always just fill it in with river rock or gravel and the water will just run in between them....


----------



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

Nievesgirl said:


>


Can't help with the stream construction but do you have a link to this viv?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My brother and I did one using high density foam, carved and coated in cement. We used the kind of foam computer parts are packed in. It turned out well and is still running nicely. I am not happy with the pump mounting however. When it has problems, it's going to be a pain to work on. By the way, the Mini-Jet 404 or 606 are excellent pump choices as they are quiet, work well in a minimum of water, but most importantly, have an excellent track record of reliability. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/62721-rock-wall-build.html
My disclaimer...In my own builds, I prefer not to use water features as they can be troublesome. More importantly, I prefer the extra space to be used for more hunting space with extra leaf litter and maybe another piece of ghost wood for climbing.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

What size is your tank, and do you have any photos?
I like rivers in vivs they just look good in there!


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

afroturf said:


> Can't help with the stream construction but do you have a link to this viv?


This was at some exhibit. I got it from this guys blog 
Search Results terrarium-- Guitarfish


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

FIT BMX said:


> What size is your tank, and do you have any photos?
> I like rivers in vivs they just look good in there!


Here is the tank Dims are 
34.5 L X 20.5 W X 24 H


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> My disclaimer...In my own builds, I prefer not to use water features as they can be troublesome. More importantly, I prefer the extra space to be used for more hunting space with extra leaf litter and maybe another piece of ghost wood for climbing.


Thanks for the link to your brothers build. I probably will not be putting frogs in my terrarium. I am focusing more on the plants and orchids that will be placed in them. 

I wanted to build a shallow stream because some of the orchids on my list like lower light and are found on mossy rocks by streams. I think this would look nice and a bit different. ( I love different)

Here is my build thread 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/74593-73-gallon-orchidarium-help-advice-welcome.html

Not a lot of updates. I am spending a lot of time reading about orchids and there care. I have been brewing some ideas so hopefully they will pan out.


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

xsputnikx said:


> ...anyway I have done that with the false bottom and personally its a pita. as opposed to just doing a gravel/leca bottom layer . You can do it but i honestly dont see the extra benefit of having a false bottom if you have running water through your tank.


Absolutely right...not only is there no benefit, but the area under the false bottom is wasted in the name of drainage...as if water doesn't drain through gravel. 

The gravel or leca contained there could be used to vastly increase the nitrifying capacity of the tank.


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Smashtoad said:


> Absolutely right...not only is there no benefit, but the area under the false bottom is wasted in the name of drainage...as if water doesn't drain through gravel.
> 
> The gravel or leca contained there could be used to vastly increase the nitrifying capacity of the tank.


Would Leca be cost efficient with the dimensions of my tank ? I am looking for something that wont break the bank.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone else see the frog in the 2nd picture or am I just imagining it? Whatever way you decide to build the tank, its gonna be cool!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a 55 gal with pea gravel, and I am not using pea gravel next time. It is very heavy if you ever want to move the tank complete. I used an AC filter in one of my tanks it worked very nicely, and was cheaper than egg crate!20x30 Washable Filter by Flanders Corp - SM100S - More Furnace filters at doitbest.com

















I used fiberglass screen to keep the dirt from falling in the water.


----------

